# Kein Mailempfang: Debian Squeeze, Postfix, Courier, ISP Config 3



## greyhound (30. Okt. 2011)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

nachdem ich gezwungen war meinen Server neu aufzusetzen, habe ich das große Problem, dass dieser keine Emails von externen Domains mehr empfängt. Interner Empfang / Versand, sowie Versand nach aussen funktionieren. Aus den mail logs geht der fehler nicht wirklich hervor.

logausschnitt aus /var/log/mail.log

```
Oct 30 02:00:01 berlin228 imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct 30 02:00:01 xxx pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct 30 02:00:01 xxx imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
Oct 30 02:00:01 xxx pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct 30 02:00:01 xxx postfix/smtpd[12919]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Oct 30 02:00:01 xxx postfix/smtpd[12919]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Oct 30 02:00:01 xxx postfix/smtpd[12919]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
```
Für jede Idee wäre ich sehr dankbar, da ich schon am verzweifeln bin.

Bei dem Server handelt es sich um einen Root Server von Server4You.

Für die Grundinstallation habe ich diese Anleitung verwendet:
Der Perfekt Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) mit BIND und Courier [ISPConfig 3]

Hier noch ein paar Konfigurationseinstellungen von dem Server:

/etc/postfix/main.cf

```
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version


# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
#myorigin = /etc/mailname

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

myhostname = xxx.server4you.de
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = xxx.server4you.de, localhost, localhost.localdomain
relayhost =
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::1]/128
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix/html
virtual_alias_domains =
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_tls_security_level = may
transport_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
relay_recipient_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relayrecipientmaps.cf
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canon$
smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf
maildrop_destination_concurrency_limit = 1
maildrop_destination_recipient_limit = 1
virtual_transport = maildrop
header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
```
/etc/courier/imapd.cnf

```
RANDFILE = /usr/lib/courier/imapd.rand

[ req ]
default_bits = 1024
encrypt_key = yes
distinguished_name = req_dn
x509_extensions = cert_type
prompt = no

[ req_dn ]
C=DE
ST=NDS
L=Somewhere
O=my Mail Server
OU=Automatically-generated IMAP SSL key
CN=mydomain.de
emailAddress=postmaster@mydomain.de


[ cert_type ]
nsCertType = server
```
/etc/courier/pop3d.cnf

```
RANDFILE = /usr/lib/courier/pop3d.rand

[ req ]
default_bits = 1024
encrypt_key = yes
distinguished_name = req_dn
x509_extensions = cert_type
prompt = no

[ req_dn ]
C=DE
ST=NDS
L=somewhere
O=my Mail Server
OU=Automatically-generated POP3 SSL key
CN=mydomain.de
emailAddress=postmaster@mydomain.de


[ cert_type ]
nsCertType = server
```


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2011)

Das Log sieht ok aus, laut dem Log werden auch keine Emails an den Server verschickt. Ich nehmen daher an, dass Du ein DNS oder Firewall Problem hast und keines mit dem Server selbst.

Überprüfe mal die DNS Records der betroffenen Domains und stell sicher dass Sie einen gültigen MX Record haben der auf den richtigen Server verweist und falls die Domain A-Records hat, dass diese auch alle auf die richtige IP verweisen.

Bzgl. der möglichen Firewall problematik, poste mal die Ausgabe von:

iptables -L

sowie überprüfe die Firewall von Server4You (falls die eine haben).


----------



## Le-Seaw (30. Okt. 2011)

da bitte die lösung 

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/installation-und-konfiguration-12/empfangen-nicht-moeglich-4461/

habe dort auch einen server


----------



## rinkelzz (9. Feb. 2012)

Zitat von Le-Seaw:


> da bitte die lösung
> 
> http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/installation-und-konfiguration-12/empfangen-nicht-moeglich-4461/
> 
> habe dort auch einen server


Diesen fehler hat mich ne ganze NAcht gekostet... 20 mal dran vorbei gelesen lol... Schaden das dies nicht als Hinweis im HowTo steht!!!!


----------

